# Regulator Movement



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Been looking at some nice Oris dive watches but for the life of me can't see the benefit of a regulator movement - other than being a bit quirky and unusual.

Can anybody enlighten me ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope, I think youve just about covered it


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Nope, I think youve just about covered it


I guess it draws attention to the watch when you're asked the time







...er...5 to.err.errr, hang on which dial should I look at err. 6


----------



## jackmcmahon (Jan 10, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Nope, I think youve just about covered it


Now I know. Lolz :lol:


----------

